# Grilled, Baked, or Fried Trout



## JCook (Jul 7, 2006)

My husband fishes alot and he usually catches trout, flounder, and redfish. Trout is the best, I think. Fried, baked or grilled. 

Grilled or Baked Trout 

4-6 trout fillets
6 tbsp. butter
3 tsp. finely chopped garlic -5 cloves
3 limes
Tony Chachere's Seasoning. 

Melt the butter with the garlic in the microwave. Sqeeze the lime juice in the garlic butter. Bast the fish with the garlic butter on both sides. Sprinkle with seasoning. Bake at 350 for 25 minutes or until fish flakes with a fork.(Bast fish occasionally.) Grill-place fillets directly on a foil covered grill. Cook for about 10 minutes on each side, basting occasionally. 

Fried Trout

Use any Fish fry 
Oil (Peanut and veg. work best)
Tony Chachere's Seasoning

Pour fish fry in a ziploc bag. Place fillets in bag and shake until coated. Heat oil to 350 degrees and fry fish for about 5-7 minutes. Drain fish on paper towels and sprinkle with Tony's while fish is still hot.


----------



## RDG (Jul 11, 2006)

Open and clean the trouts, pass them in flour, and cover with slices of bacon. 
Fry them in butter, with rosemary, thyme and white wine.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 11, 2006)

_Trout is one of my favorite fish.  I love it grilled or pan fried and because of it's delicate, sweet flavor I want nothing on my trout except butter and lemon juice.  I don't want to mask any of the flavor of this fish with herbs or saucees.   _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't buy trout here very often because it's farmed, & I'm not really a fan of farmed fish, but once in awhile I have a taste for it.  My 2 favorite ways of fixing it:

Sage-Stuffed Trout

Into 2 whole cleaned trout, heads & tails removed or not, stuff a good handful of fresh sage leaves.  Rub/coat the exterior of the fish with a goodly amount of kosher salt & saute approx. 4-5 minutes on each side in hot extra-virgin olive oil.  Delicious.

Next is adapted from a recipe from The Key To Chinese Cooking.

For 2 whole trout, cleaned, heads & tails on or not - make 3 diagonal slashes on each side of each fish & dust well with cornstarch.

Combine 2 tbls. soy sauce, 2 tbls. dry sherry, 2 tbls. red wine vinegar, 2 tsps. sugar, & 2 tbls. sesame oil in a bowl.

Heat a large skillet over high heat, add approx. 5 tbls. of vegetable oil & heat for about 30 seconds.  Add 1 tbls. peeled minced fresh ginger & 4 small whole scallions, coarsely chopped.  Stir a few times & then add the fish to the pan.  Brown for a minute or 2 on each side, lower heat & continue to fry about 3-4 minutes on each side until crisp & brown.

Turn the heat back up to high & splash in the sauce directly over the fish.  Turn fish once & remove to plates.

Absolutely delicious - particularly for Asian food lovers.


----------



## Dina (Jul 11, 2006)

Honestly, I've never tried it.  We had a whole one ready to cook this weekend but with all the dinner invites here and there, never got around to cooking it so ended up tossing it after 2 days in the fridge.  It has a very strong smell to it and wondering if it tastes as strong as it smells.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 11, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Honestly, I've never tried it. We had a whole one ready to cook this weekend but with all the dinner invites here and there, never got around to cooking it so ended up tossing it after 2 days in the fridge. It has a very strong smell to it and wondering if it tastes as strong as it smells.


 
No, the smell was most likely due to the fish turning. If you bought it like that, then the fish was bad or was starting to turn bad at the time of purchase. If you ever buy it again, you can use it a recipe that would call for something like tilapia or roughy.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 11, 2006)

Trout done any old way - the perfect fish!


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 11, 2006)

The best trout that I ever had was from the Walker River on the California/Nevada border.  We stayed with friends at Lake Tahoe and drove East to the Walker River where the trout were plentiful. You could see the trout swimming among the rocks in the clear, cold Sierra waters and they were biting at anything.  The next morning we sauteed the fish in a little olive oil and butter, sprinkled with salt and pepper and served with fried potatoes for breakfast.  It was the sweetest, most delicious trout that I have ever had!


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never had farm raised trout and I have also never bought trout. I have only had the speckeled trout that my husband catches, so I am not sure what the difference in taste would be but I know what he catches is my favorite fish. Last weekend he caught forty trout, I posted a picture.


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, my mouth is watering! What lovely trout.
I like them grilled, pan-fried or sauteed, prepared simply with salt, pepper, and a squeeze of lemon juice. 
We don't have trout here, but I've enjoyed wonderful Rainbow Trout in Tennessee and North Carolina.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 18, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Trout done any old way - the perfect fish!


 
Amen. I am an avid trout fisherman and nothing better than fresh caught trout, fried , baked, broiled or grilled. Yummmmmmmm.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

The best trout I ever had was cutthroat throut caught and fried on the shores of the lakes pictured at this link. Ah those were the days!

http://www.wildernessvolunteers.org/Trips/Descriptions/Seven.html


----------



## unclecone (Jul 18, 2006)

i love my trout smoked....


----------

